# National Black Cat Day



## AndyM (Aug 16, 2021)

Wednesday, October 27, 2021 is National Black Cat Day!!! Post your black cat pictures.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Happy National Black Cat Day, Andy! Wish I had one! Wish I knew how to post pictures! Nevertheless, yours is adorable and I'm looking forward to seeing other little black cat beasties!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Does black and white count?


----------



## AndyM (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes. Black and white counts.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is our black cat, Bugsy. He is a Bombay/Manx mix that we adopted in May after his original owner passed away. We feel so fortunate to have found him. He is so affectionate and amazing.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

And prior to Bugsy we had our precious black cat Toby, who passed from asthma at 6 years old. BTW, I am a Halloween baby so I guess I am just partial to affectionate, intelligent black cats.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> And prior to Bugsy we had our precious black cat Toby, who passed from asthma at 6 years old. BTW, I am a Halloween baby so I guess I am just partial to affectionate, intelligent black cats.


So beautiful, they both are! And a Happy Halloween Birthday to you. I picture your parents rushing to the hospital wearing Gomez and Morticia Addams' costumes and you being delivered by vampire nurses and werewolf doctors!


----------



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

I missed this post!!! Some of my 5 blacks!
Brother and sister sleeping in the sofa while we watch TV








All waiting for me to leave the toilet (I closed the door on them)








Watching TV with me








All around a box that contained live pigeons from a friend that breeds them for competitions








The kids' father, the street's top cat


----------

